# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > Probably Engine >  PE vs Writing Native LUA Scripts?

## Bajawah

Hey all,


How does PE compare to native LUA in terms of ability?

Do you lose anything in using PE, or is all a net gain?


I've been unable to find a lot of documentation on PE, just old guides here and there, perhaps I am not looking in the right place?


My goal is to write a full rotation for my Ret Paladin.

Already started with oLUA and native LUA scripting, then found PE.


I am a developer, so code is not hard or scary.  :Smile: 


Thank you much for your time.

----------


## Hackinte

PE is a tradeoff, convenience for performance. PE does a lot of leg work you normally don't run into until you create a rotation on your own (sanity checks mostly... a lot of sanity checks). There is a small performance hit when using PE over code dedicated to a single rotation (its still a hell of a lot better than the performance from something like HB).

The PE DSL is a simple way to create a rotation, however, it is not a limitation when compared to native Lua rotations, you can use Lua in the PE DSL just like in any other rotation.

As for documentation, PE has seen been though a lot of and has lost good documentation a few times The immense amount of work to document the entire API is the only reason there isn't one at the moment. I've been working with a few people to try and get that taken care of however.

----------

